

Uses for Blocks in C/Objective-C - rtrunck
http://macresearch.org/cocoa-scientists-xxxii-10-uses-blocks-cobjective-c

======
gprisament
The big appeal of C for me is that it's portable (as long as you know to avoid
the non-portable parts, anyway). Sorry, but I won't be using any language
extension that will only compile on mac. And anyway, function pointers aren't
that hard to groc.

~~~
msie
If you are programming in Objective-C and for the Mac you might as well forget
about portability. I hope they add more language extensions to Objective-C to
make it more pleasant to program in than it is now. I'd like a better way to
express lists and hashes please. And garbage collection too. :D

~~~
dchest
Garbage collection is already there in ObjC 2.0.

~~~
frankus
...but not on the iPhone.

Speaking of which, are blocks supported by the iPhone's objC runtime?

UPDATE:

Unofficial support exists right now:

<http://code.google.com/p/plblocks/>

